# What is MaxTrax like to live with?



## Peacefield (Jan 22, 2008)

As I've expressed in previous posts, I'm planning to replace my scenic Tyco-based track (Peacefield Raceway) with something that's simply easier to live with from a maintenance perspective. I'm looking real hard at MaxTrax but still have some questions/apprehensions and would like the perspective of others here.

The basic points:
- I run only stock: TJ's, AFX, and G+ (I even tend to only use stock tires, no silicone)
- I want a driving experience similar to Tyco/Tomy; just enough slide with the TJ's and AFX to keep it fun and "real"
- I don't race all that often; like my 1/32 Scalextric, I'd like to be able to leave the track alone for a month or more, come down, and not have to spend a bunch of time cleaning the rails just to get it to perform well.

As I understand it, there's a second generation MaxTrax that's been out for some time which is more magnetic than OEM but less than the original MaxTrax. They also tell me that their rails require "less" maintenance.

So for those who actually have and live with it, how's the driving experience? Just as important, if you leave it untouched for a time, is it still pretty ready to go?

Thanks for any insights! :wave:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

my buddy has one about two years old. it might sit for a couple weeks unused. we run a magnet car on each lane about two laps to polish the rails. sometimes he wipes the track with a damp cloth. he uses a basic household cleaner, I don't know what kind, but not much. we can run everything right then with no more prep.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

alpink said:


> my buddy has one about two years old. it might sit for a couple weeks unused. we run a magnet car on each lane about two laps to polish the rails. sometimes he wipes the track with a damp cloth. he uses a basic household cleaner, I don't know what kind, but not much. we can run everything right then with no more prep.


1st,you don't have any buddies.:tongue: 2nd, I agree with everything Al said, I do the same thing, use 409 cleaner or sometimes just a quick vac job and ready to go. I,m on my 2nd Max and would not hesitate to buy another.:thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

now, .... my bubble is burst!!!
woe is me!


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

But at least I agree with you.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

a rare occurrence in of itself!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The Max is a great product but even the newer rails still have quite a bit more downforce than Tomy and especially Tyco. You will notice the difference but it is not necessarily a bad thing because your stock magnet cars will just be a bit more racy than they were on your old track. If you want a lot more layout options and less rail pull, but less modularity, the TKO is a good option and even offers a mild banked curve option. The Wizzard track system is another good choice for a large format sectional track like the MaxTrax and it comes in gray or black.


----------



## Peacefield (Jan 22, 2008)

What exactly is TKO? When I do a search, I end up at CNC's website. It sounds like a routed track, but the pictures make it look like a sectional.


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

Peace,

It's a routed sectional track. Not a continuous rail. That's the correct site and I have a TKO track but I would look to Bowman, Wizz or Max for a track. Those names were listed in no particular order.

To be honest, if you can gather some Atlas track together, I'd go that route. The suggestion has nothing to do against the track makers that I mentioned but I think that its a very good plastic track -especially for your level of racing.

Don't roll your dollar on TKO. I'd hate for you to experience a headache in trying to get your track. There's been far too many bad business deals with him. 

By the way. My track is featured on his site that I had been asking him to take down because I don't want to be the bait for unsuspecting customers. Keep in mind, my track has been an excellent lure for victims unfortunately!

www.tsrho.com


----------



## Big Dawg 714 (Mar 25, 2009)

*TKO real deal*

I found just the contrary I had less then good luck with 2 of the track makers you listed and was ready to give up on custom track until I found TKO great track and really great people to deal with they did exactly what they said they would do plus still contact me to make sure track up and running with no problems! I would'nt have any problem with another purchase from TKO.


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

Big Dawg,

I personally didn't have any issues getting my track. Todd and I hit it off from the gate and I ran his first 2 TKO events in Superstock. I built the cars for the first event and I even spent the night over his house. 

At the same time, it doesn't matter that my experience was great when more than a few others have had big time issues with him. Let alone the one person that put his name on the map.

I'm one to never just look at my situation but the overall picture and when people are getting burned, that's a problem for me.

Peace,

I don't want to turn your topic into a sidebar, but I'm just trying to shoot a flare up so to speak. And again, MY experience was not like others and I'm STILL holding up a protest sign because of what others have gone thru.

So in summary, think about your options and do what you feel is best to do in terms of a track.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Rick - did you have issues with the TKO product itself or were the issues with the business side or post sales support? Or is the problem more with his treatment of other folks and reputation? I have run on TKO and I thought the product itself was very nicely done. I think he saw a big upturn in interest after the first few of his tracks hit the streets so I can understand him getting overwhelmed with the whole deal because tracks have to be 99.9% perfect when they entail big dollar outlays. The tolerance margin is very slim once the dollar amount reaches a certain level. 

When people are looking for buying advice all you can do is base your recommendations on your own personal experience. I've had good experiences racing on MaxTrax, WizzTrackz, and TKO. However, the situation can change which is why it is always a good idea that people always get multiple opinions, and recent ones at that. I wouldn't feel like your original endorsement is tainted because the situation has changed since you rendered your opinion. You should however be able to retract your endorsement when you no longer feel that it accurately reflects the current situation.


----------



## Big Dawg 714 (Mar 25, 2009)

Rick, well said, I'm sure your more schooled in the slotcar world then myself {in texas if you can get enough people to race your fortunate} however I can only commit on myself and the 3 people whom turned me on to TKO and they as well as myself had a positive exsperience so I guess theres always going to be 2 sides to every story and I don.t have all the fax so I think any track you choose will have it's matinance issues and hopefully whatever brand ya choose will be a positive! Race on!


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

I've ran on a friends Maxx it's very nice, In Seattle area not much temperature variance
and humidity is pretty even.
My 2 cents would be to look for a used track, Buck, Brystal, Bowman, Maxx , TKO, Wizzard. Did you see the track in Indiana for $1500 WOW. Someone in NJ may have 
something. Table, wiring, ect.... and up quick.


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

AFX,

Yes, Yes and Hell Yes -LOL! Let's start from the end and work our way backwards. Once someone tarnishes their reputation, its super hard for you to restore it as we well know. It's like a dude being accused of rape. Not once, but mulitple times. You're not wiping that away. Some women may take their chances around that dude, but most others will stay away just on the notion.

As far as the support. There were a few kinks in the road and most of which were minor but turned major after it was one minor issue after another. Todd did roll down to the house for me to straighten one of the issues out which were the pins on the track that help to keep the current continuous.

The minor issues just to name them, were some of my guidewalls weren't included when I went to pick the track up and/or weren't the correct length and my drivers stations were missing or wasn't ready.

I'm super easy to deal with and communication it paramount with me. The first thing that pissed me off or had me scratching my head was when he told me that the track was ready, he didn't tell me that he still had to work on the drivers stations/trays. To me, if you say that its ready, that means that everything is there.

When I got home and was putting everything up, excited as all ever, I was like WTF! Where are my drivers trays??? Keep in mind, that was after I was coming up short on guidewalls and missing my table corners. I didn't want to be surprised when I got home after the "ready call" and would definitely have understood if he had just mentioned it 'cause he was my dude.

Oh, I forgot to mention that I had never raced on his track before and had only seen 1 design by him. I stopped by his house while I was on my way to the UFHORA Nats and decided to give him a shot solely based upon the vibe and connection that we had when I met him. I thought that he was a cool dude.

NOW, in terms of the product. I've run on every manufactures tracks out there and have NEVER seen a track that experienced the damage that I have on my track -this early and for some that have seen it, they have never ever. My surface is too soft. I know that Todd didn't make the material but its his product that I purchased. I have numerous dents, dings and chunks of material taken out from the surface from the guidepins.

I told him within the first month of having my track about it and I was cool when I tried to put it to him that maybe he should try and get a material that was designed for my style of racing. I run everything from Superstock to RO and only Drop-in Neo at the Nats. Even before I had an official race and just practicing on my own, I was seeing scars, etc. Which one of yall said stay on the track???? LOL! 

The track was bought in July 2009 and I brought it home in October. I had my first race on December 19th of that year and have had 8 races I believe to date. The surface damage by no means has an impact on the driving nor do I have any problems with my rails and guide slot. It's just that dag on material. 

Since T-Jets were the go to guys for his tracks, he was able to build up a ton of steam with the marketing of it. I think that I'm one of the first hard hittin' magnet men (LOL) to really put the track to the test. I had been in talks with Brad to duplicate my track but after further review, I'm just going to live with the surface flaws unless the racing starts to be impacted.

Shout out to the Wizz tracks. They can be beat like some of yall beat your m....nevermind -LOL!

That's it in a nut shell. Well, then again with all of my typing a crater.


----------



## Big Dawg 714 (Mar 25, 2009)

So elegantly put, I'm primarily a magnate racer so hope track holds up but at this stage of track ownership only time will tell but I'm a hoping...timetime time is on my side yes it is!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

only seen the TKO track once at a slot car show in Aberdeen. seems to me the material was akin to material many lawn signs are made out of. two surface laminates of soft plastic with Styrofoam in between. did i get the wrong impression?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks Rick for the objective and factual summary. I hope everyone appreciates your honesty and unemotional critique as much as I do, especially Todd. 

Everyone who puts a product out on the market needs to be open to criticism and feedback, good and bad, and the most valuable feedback almost always comes from customers. When you frame a critique up in terms of the quality of the product and/or service, like you have done, and not the person then you have done something very beneficial for the community and for the vendor. Vendors don't always recognize the value of the lesson/message being delivered. The ones who do are the ones who make the transition to greatness, the others get left behind or remain mired in mediocrity.


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

AFX,

You're welcome and thanks to you as well for receiving the information as intended and not misinterpreting what I was trying to convey.

The one thing that still to this day I haven't seen, is Todd putting out a repair kit so to speak. Not for his tracks, but for his reputation. When the heat was on, he didn't personally put out a message to his customers but had someone else submit the statement.

Things like that aren't encouraging to those that may have continued to support him. It displayed a deceptive aspect in character in my opinion. Unfortunately, he's burned a ton of bridges and its the equivalent of being on the Entertainment Black List.

But, in the end, I'm still having a good time racing and enjoying life as always. Everything happens for a reason. Maybe my woes with him has prepared me for something else in life or just to be of some sort of food for thought service to someone else???

If you're ever in Jersey or anyone else for that matter, feel free to roll thru. I'm open 5 out of 7 days out of the week.


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Getting back the original Maxx questions...*

Ok.. so back to the Maxx.. I loved my Maxx.. I didn't love the rail width. I had one of the early tracks: a VERY nice, smooth, and easy to maintain track. I simply took about 5 mins to rub the rails with an eraser (the one that the model rail road guys use). Then I wiped it down with a cloth (damp). I did that to get the dust off and clean and eraser "stuff". 

The rail width on mine created a great deal of downforce compared to the plastic tracks. There wasn't much competition back then, just Bowman. I liked the ability to change the layout. I had a roadcourse that changed to an oval. I sold mine, and the resale value was very good. I took great care of it though. I alos waited about 13 months for it. However- this was years ago and they did just fine with communication. 

As for what you want to run... any track would work out great. Why did I sell my Maxx? Two reasons- I moved and I really didn't like the downforce. I run a bunch of magnet cars. Unless I ran on a Maxx, I had a bunch of set-up changes to make. 

Goood luck.. - Marc an Marcus

BTW- The question was about Maxx, not bash TKO...


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

Smokin,

It's jokers like you that spin healthy conversation into feedback such as this. TKO bashed himself first and foremost. Secondly, you need to read the entire thread because obviously, you didnt. Let me help you out. Page 1. The originator of the thread asked about TKO. 

Straight-up, don't get on here and give feedback on a topic and then slide some smart response into the mix. Some things are better left unsaid.

Too bad that you just showed your ignorance. 

Now feel free to send me an email, private message or call me if you choose to take this off topic.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Just my ooiniin from my personal experience. 

Bowman makes a beauty!!!! TKO is nice too, when new, and I have a wizzars i picked up used, not ond mark on it and smooth as glass!! Plus i can change my track design. Not married to one layout. Need i say more lol. 

Get a used wizzard or maxx trax. Sectional is the way to go.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

I replaced my Tomy layout with a Max-Trax & like it very much.
At the time of my order, TKO was just beginning to produce tracks and
West coast layouts were an option for continuous rail. I decided on 
sectional, choosing the MT for wider lane spacing & apron borders. 
The width of my 6 lane Tomy w/RR cork borders was about 11 in. wide.
My 6 lane MT width is 13.75 in. I believe MT 4 lane is 10.25 in. wide.
Our racing is mostly current BSRT & Wizz cars so the wider lane spacing
is nice for both Lexan & hard bodies. The additional rail downforce with
inline mag cars needs to run higher than Tomy track but the MT rails
seem easier to clean/maintain. The T-Jets & G-Jets run smooth on the MT.


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*TKO bash and Maxx*

Rick, 

Really...? Ease up big fella. It wasn't personal. Geez-us..

-Marc and Marcus


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

http://slotcarillustrated.com/portal/forums/showthread.php?t=46343


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

Smokin,

Yes, REALLY! I'm not easing up off of nothing! Had you just left it at the feedback on your track instead of trying to determine what was being done to poor little TKO, you might have learned something about running on a Max Track instead of running your mouth.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Peacefield said:


> As I've expressed in previous posts, I'm planning to replace my scenic Tyco-based track (Peacefield Raceway) with something that's simply easier to live with from a maintenance perspective. I'm looking real hard at MaxTrax but still have some questions/apprehensions and would like the perspective of others here.
> 
> The basic points:
> - I run only stock: TJ's, AFX, and G+ (I even tend to only use stock tires, no silicone)
> ...






Rick, this is #1 post I don't see any mention of TKO here. It seemened pretty straight foreword to me that the man asked about MaxTrax not TKO, take it some were else.


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

Wheelz,

You're another ingnorant ass and YOU take it somewhere else. Now, let me help YOU out. You wouldn't have seen it in #1 post because I wrote "Page 1!" 

Maybe you should stop playing with cars and learn how to read first before you think to chime in on something -especially with me. I'm not one of these keyboard racers and am out and about.

Furthermore, for you and anyone else who's home inflating his balls, point out/quote the help that I gave to him from a track suggestions standpoint based upon his level of racing instead of thinking that you are going to be the "I'm going to show Rick guy." Added to that, AFX in particular asked me a direct question.


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

Rick Carter said:


> Wheelz,
> 
> You're another ingnorant ass and YOU take it somewhere else. Now, let me help YOU out. You wouldn't have seen it in #1 post because I wrote "Page 1!"
> 
> ...


And there, Original Poster, is a concise answer to your innocuous question :wave:

aren't you glad you asked?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

This thread has taken an unsettling turn and I feel responsible for opening up the door to the chain of events that followed. I thought that it was relevant to mention other similar products that are on the market along with the MaxTrax product, which I have always admired for its smoothness, extra lane spacing, and quality of fit and finish. As I and other mentioned the rails on the MaxTrax are different than Tomy, Tyco, and other track systems and for someone who is interested in running high downforce magnet cars. I think the MaxTrax is different enough that a potential buyer would want to both try it before they buy it AND compare it to other similar products that are on the market including TKO and WizzTrackz, both of which I have raced on and thought were good products. That's the reason I mentioned those. 

I also thought that it was good for a real customer of the aforementioned products to chime in on real product issues involving these track systems. After all, spending a few days with a specific track (which I have done with TKO, MaxTrax, and WizzTrackz) is much different than OWNING one. So I thought Rick's input was specially valuable because it brought up things that I was unaware of based on my relative short time with these products compared to a real track owner. I thought that Rick's input contributed in a positive way that is of general interest to the members of this board. 

Where the conversation has gone since is disconcerting mostly because of the people involved. Based on online presence and at-the-track presence I know you are all great guys and I hate see the back and forth escalate into something that creates animosity and does not contribute to the best interests of this board. I absolutely know Rick is great guy, someone who you really love to see show up at your races. I think he feels a bit "used" by his experience and is trying to make sure his racing colleagues go into any transaction with certain vendors with their eyes wide open. 

My apologies to my fellow HobbyTalkers for getting this thread heading in the wrong direction. Thanks to everyone who contributed relevant content. I've certainly learned some things from it that could save me a lot of money in the future. I hope others have some positive take aways as well.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Just my ooiniin from my personal experience.
> 
> Bowman makes a beauty!!!! TKO is nice too, when new, and I have a wizzars i picked up used, not ond mark on it and smooth as glass!! Plus i can change my track design. Not married to one layout. Need i say more lol.
> 
> Get a used wizzard or maxx trax. Sectional is the way to go.


Who cares about all this nonsense. 

Peacefield, btw how funny your screen name has peace in it and these guys are fighting lol, 

Buy a sectional track. Probably the best for the home racer. And you can run a racing event on it without any issues. Any one either the Max Trax or wizzard. About the same cost new.

I would hunt for a used one. Like I said mine is old and has no chips, dents or dings. Got it for a grand.


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

AFX,

There's no need for you to apologize to anyone on here. There's absolutely nothing wrong with asking a question and receiving an answer. There will be numerous context twisters despite what the overall picture shows. That's just the way things are. At the same time, when the smoke clears, I could care less about those that are hiding behind a screen and aren't contributing in a positive manner but continues to be divisive by yet again, turning the wheel so to speak.

I'm always going to speak my mind and refute nonsense. For the record, the stone throwers, without question don't know me nor do they race in the same events as me. Be that as it may. You know the deal and thanks just the same for being the man that you are for trying to lend some guidance and I'm glad that I was able to give you some information that you hadn't known before.

For all else that wish to post quotes, send them in a private message, email or call me if it pertains to me and your chime in means that much to you so that Peace can gather more useful information.


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

Joe,

You're da man! Instead of giving you 30 laps, I'll cut it down to 15 -LOL!


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Why is rick carter not being banned for foul language and starting a ruckus? I did not bash him or use foul language, I reposted the original post and said it had nothing to do with TKO tracks and I get slammed. Maybe he is one of the click here on HT.


----------



## gwc041 (Feb 5, 2011)

Peacefield said:


> What exactly is TKO? When I do a search, I end up at CNC's website. It sounds like a routed track, but the pictures make it look like a sectional.


This was the question about TKO. Rick merely gave his insight to problems dealing with TKO. He is not the first to bring up these problems and it is a shame these same reoccurring incidents are surfacing again. Thanks Rick for the update.


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

GW,

You're welcome and thanks for hitting the curve ball that was thrown to keep us on base. I sent Peace an email to offer further assistance and to invite him out to race with us since he lives in Jersey and due to the fact that we have every manufactures tracks, except Max but access to one. 

If he makes it out, he'll be able to test everything out and will be able to determine what he likes best for his cars. Plus, have a laugh of a lifetime hanging out with the fellas.

And as was once a television statement. "And for you boys and girls watching at home." I'm done with it -LOL!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Now that's an offer even i wouldnt refuse!!!!

Good deal bud!!!


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

What is MaxTrax like to live with?

Well, I just love mine!! It is quiet, never talks back and pretty much never makes a mess in the house! Never got those things from my kids or the dog!!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: pig


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

wheelszk said:


> Why is rick carter not being banned for foul language and starting a ruckus? I did not bash him or use foul language.


Others have been banned for life for much less.


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Maxx...*

Rick, ok... I understand, I think now we ALL understand. I appreciate the fact that you are an ambassador of the HO racing scene. And yes, I typically race my little plastic cars in my basement with my 8 year old, his friends, my friends, and anyone else that wants to come by. You are right, I am an insignificant part of the HO world with my small collection. I don't race competitively- people don't know my name. Collecting and messin' around with HO slots is personal to me, an alternate reality. A remembrance of the past. A nod to my older brother who got me started, and a portal back to my childhood. These cars are like petting a dog, or watching a fish tank. It's a release, a break, a quiet moment. And yes.. Rick.. you have a PM too. So feel free, if you choose to want to single me out, don't embarrass yourself by being a bully in front of everyone. Just quietly send me a personal nastygram. I promise I will read it, chuckle, and delete it. 

Respectfully,

-Marc and Marcus


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Rick gave most of us a heads up about TKO,and i for one appreciate it.


----------



## Big Dawg 714 (Mar 25, 2009)

What I've picked up on this thread which is very good news for me being a happy TKO track owner is via Rick is if I do have a future problem with TKO track Todd makes house calls to try and fix problem try to get another track company to do that!


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Maxx...*

The irony is that I do too. I was considering a TKO as well, but now serious about possibly getting a newer version of the Maxx. I really liked mine. I know the rails are different now from my original track, but is the downforce any less now? Anyone have a newer "L" shape rail track they could elaborate on?

Even though the thread kinda ventured offline a bit, I was pretty surprised about the link that was posted. I actually met Todd and his wife right in the middle of that thread timeline. Everything seemed ok. They were actually hosting an event that weekend. 

-Marc and Marcus


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

And there you go,aren't you glad you contributed to the thread.
You learned something new didn't you.
You might of learned it differantly then the rest of us did though,but hey to each his own i always say:thumbsup:

Seems like a few snide underhanded comments were made,with the intention of stirring the pot,just so a couple of guys could cry victim.
But hey that's only my opinion:wave:
Rick


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Maxx...*

I will most certainly try the easy way next time Hornet. :thumbsup:

-Marc and Marcus


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

smokinHOs said:


> I know the rails are different now from my original track, but is the downforce any less now? Anyone have a newer "L" shape rail track they could elaborate on?
> 
> -Marc and Marcus


We had two L-Rail Maxtrax in MSRA. The downforce is still significantly more than Tyco or other sectional or routed track. I had a stainless Maxtrax and the downforce from the L-Rail track was right up there with the stainless rail track. Even with superstock cars you had to make significant changes in tire height to go from Maxtrax to anywhere else. The early L-Rail track rail height varied by radius of turn. The tighter the turn the taller the rail. Not fun at all.


----------



## mikeponiatowski (Jan 24, 2006)

*Maxtrax compared to Wizzard*



Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Who cares about all this nonsense.
> 
> Buy a sectional track. Probably the best for the home racer. And you can run a racing event on it without any issues. Any one either the Max Trax or wizzard. About the same cost new.
> 
> I would hunt for a used one. Like I said mine is old and has no chips, dents or dings. Got it for a grand.


My understanding is that Wizzard is different from MaxTrax in the following ways:

1. Wizzard track uses Tomy type lane spacing where MaxTrax is the wider spacing.
2. Wizzard track has Tomy like rail downforce where MaxTrax has more downforce.
3. Both tracks have wide borders for sliding.

Can anyone confirm or correct the above. 

Thank you.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Wizz uses Tyco lane spacing 1.5".


----------



## mikeponiatowski (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks, 

I'm assuming Tomy and Tyco are both 1.5" spacing.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

double post


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Tyco track has better lane spacing then Tomy.
They are differant


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

For multiple lane layouts of Aurora, AFX & Tomy slot centers differ.
Lanes #1 & 2 are about 1 3/8ths, while lanes # 2 & 3 are 1.75 in.
Max-Trax are 1.75 inch centers & total width of 4 lanes is 10.25 in.
Wizz tracks are 1.50 inch centers & total width of 4 lanes is 8 inches.


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

On my TKO I had Todd make the lane spacing 2" on the main straight and 1.4" elsewhere. The transitions were in the turns at each end of the main straight. Makes thumbing another car while you are trying to pick yours up almost a thing of the past.


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

SDMedanic said:


> On my TKO I had Todd make the lane spacing 2" on the main straight and 1.4" elsewhere. The transitions were in the turns at each end of the main straight. Makes thumbing another car while you are trying to pick yours up almost a thing of the past.


*Now there's a good idea!*
Just curious, How long have you had the TKO & how happy are you with it. Thinking about getting one, but I keep hearing (reading) two sides to the stories?


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

I have had my TKO for over a year. I got it just before Todd hit his rough patch. I had no problems with my track order and it arrived on schedule. The track has had no problems with traction or the rails. Rail height, downforce and tire/car setup is similar to a Bowman or a Brystal/Bucktrack (in other words standard). Rail height is very consistent. It cleans up well with a light wipe of a WD40 wet cloth. Maintenance is easy and the track can set for days without running without pickup issues. This was definitely not the case with the Max. 

Todd did a great job with the design and my run of changes before the design was final. One of the issues was having to design the track to accommodate my three four x five foot table design as a standard 4' x 8' sheet of plywood won't go down my basement stairs! I also did not want track joints coinciding with table joints as you can't get a smooth joint without an excessive amount of work. Todd had some problems laying out the two turns at each end of the main straight to accommodate the transition in lane spacing between each ends of the turns. Once he got that figured out it was easy sailing. My track is a dark gray Sintra (expanded PVC foam) which is a bit darker than than the standard TKO color.

My experience was very good. Others had problems. Your experience may vary.

Having had a long term relationship with tracks made of Aurora/AFX, Maxtrax and routed Sintra. I much prefer a routed track. My TKO has eight joints in a 57 foot lap. The Max had about 25 joints in a 45 foot lap. The Aurora had around 50 joints in a 45 foot lap. Its not hard to get eight joints super smooth. Power is excellent as each section has its own power jumpers. I used NO-OX-ID "A-SPECIAL" electrical grease to coat the press in power jumpers and the keys that connect the track sections together. NO-OX-ID is a corrosion preventive coating first made for the Military and the power industry. Now anyone can get it. It works! I also don't use water based products on the track. WD40 and pure denatured alcohol is what I use to clean the track. The alcohol comes out only when the track is cleaned the day before a race. Other times I let the WD40 air dry.

I occasionally miss my Aurora/AFX track. I don't miss my Maxtrax.


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Thanks for the reply....sounds good


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Tko...*

SD.. any pics of your TKO. I too was pretty set on a TKO versus a new Maxx, but got nervous with all the bad press. No issues with dings, nicks, or the like on your track?

Thanks- Marc and Marcus


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

smokinHOs said:


> SD.. any pics of your TKO. I too was pretty set on a TKO versus a new Maxx, but got nervous with all the bad press. No issues with dings, nicks, or the like on your track?
> 
> Thanks- Marc and Marcus


No real problems. A few nicks. Nothing severe. It deals with abuse about the same my Maxx did. Pictures of my new track can be found here.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

I'm not sure of the density for Max-Trax as compared to other manufacturers.
I've had my MT for about 3 years with very good service & wear. 
I have been told by a current TKO track owner of his concern for what he thought to be a soft track material with regard to surface dings. 
This owner has had a prior Tomy layout and since has owned tracks
produced by Bowman & TKO. He offered his opinion that his next track
purchase would be from Dave of Max-Trax. My track pic is enclosed.


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

Dom I like the small pieces of track you have at each drivers' station. Good idea! :thumbsup:

Cheers eh,

Todd


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Thanks Todd, they're lock/joiner.  Some want me to add power to 
the shelf pieces, but I'll stay the course.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Dom your track and room is top notch. Can't wait to get to run on it!!!!!

When you hosting pal???:wave:


----------

